
NYC Is Using Oysters to Protect the City from Future Hurricanes - mooreds
https://impact.vice.com/en_us/article/8xav4g/new-york-city-is-using-oysters-to-protect-the-city-from-future-hurricanes
======
jmknoll
Related (and very good) read. [https://medium.com/invironment/an-army-of-
ocean-farmers-on-t...](https://medium.com/invironment/an-army-of-ocean-
farmers-on-the-frontlines-of-the-blue-green-economic-revolution-d5ae171285a3)

~~~
rcarrigan87
I remember reading about this awhile ago and thinking it was awesome. Has
there been any follow-up? Are these style of farms growing?

------
tda
Also related, artificial oyster reefs as coastal protection in the
Netherlands: [https://www.ecoshape.org/en/projects/oyster-
reefs/](https://www.ecoshape.org/en/projects/oyster-reefs/)

